# Accidental IV Melanotan shot!!!



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thought I'd share my experiences of this morning as some people may find them interesting.

Went to shoot 0.5mcg melanotan. When doing sub cut I don't usually aspirate (stupid I know). Since I've been dieting recently there is little tissue to hit round the ab area. I inserted the slin needle, shot the melanotan and when I removed my finger from the plunger a swirl of blood filled the barrel. I knew then i had shot into a vein.

Within 5 minutes a warm burning sensation spread up through my neck around the region of the jugular veins and into my head. Then it became very prominent in my heart, as though it was heating up, rather like intense heart burn. I looked in the mirror and my whole torso was deep red and my heart started to race and head pound. This lasted for 30 mins during which i sat calmly with a glass of cold water. Gradually, the sensation faded and I felt generally groggy and tired as if I was very hung over. 7 hours later I feel lethargic but ok, I have a near permanant woody as if I've taken viagra and I look like I've had a week in the mediterranean, my body is very dark. Overall, not a pleasant experience though.

Thought I'd post it up as a warning and also as I think it's interesting to share the little scrapes we get into in experimenting with various ASS and non ASS based substances.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you are that lean use a 1/4" instead of 1/2"

Also you always can pinch the skin.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

What exactly is aspiration?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

ah24 said:


> What exactly is aspiration?


Pulling back needle to make sure your not in a vein. If bubbles appear its cool otherwise if its blood pull out and try again.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I never asperate when sub-Q


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I never asperate when sub-Q


Me neither, but then I have a large target to hit and those veins are buried big time  ....... 

SD


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't always aspirate with sub-q shots of MT either. Just shows how important it is!! Shudder the thought if this had been slin for example.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

My very first MTII shot was twice what I was supposed to take.

Within about 20 minutes my face was lobster red, I felt a bit warm and funny.

I went to get my hair cut and the ladie asked me if I was just back from vacation.

When I looked at my face it was super red and I got a bit scared.

That night I had constant wood for the whole time I was sleeping.


----------

